# your fears/phobias?? do tell...



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Things that make you go "YIKES!"*

Well, since we are discussing things that make you go "Ewwww"..what makes you go "YIKES!".

I am not afraid of much of anything, except those creepy house centipedes. They are loooooong and have fine, thin legs...they look like fake eyelashes running across the floor, and run at about 100 miles an hour. They are SO GROSS- when they are squashed, they leave a big bloodlike stain, so ya gotta make sure to pinch them up, rather than squash them. 
nothing makes me scream like a girl....except them.

And you??


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

really, my only fear is falling from bridges...heights don't really bother me...but the thought of falling scares me to death


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

SPIDERS!! Man they make my skin crawl.If they didn't do the world a great service by eating as many insects as they do I'd wish them off the face of the planet.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not particularly fond of those house centipedes debbie5 mentioned or wolf spiders (the ones that leap out at you), but the real fear is heights - not "looking out a plane window at 30,000 feet" heights (that doesn't bother me) but the "if I get near the balcony railing on a second floor, my skin starts to crawl" heights. I even have trouble watching someone else go up high, like the time Spooky1 went up to the top of the Marblehead Lighthouse (located on lovely Lake Erie, OH). Not that high,as lighthouses go, but my skin crawled just looking at him waving at me from the top.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Actually I'm afraid of heights too, but I've always fought it. I even did some rock climbing (nothing to hard) and rappelling as a teen. I still feel queasy when I'm at a high railing or roof edge though.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My other fear is that someone will see this list and use our fears against us like in some horror movie.:voorhees:

Just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean someones not out to get me.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

And I have a fear of my house getting infested with some gross bug, like cockroaches or bedbugs. I remember as a kid, how a friend's mom took in some second hand clothes from a friend of hers and the clothes gave the whole house roaches. It took them *years* to get the roaches out of the house. I am so bed bug a-phobic, it's not even funny. I really am paranoid about sleepovers at my house, or my kid going to other's houses. Bring back DDT, and I will be a happy camper.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i think you were talking about millipedes from the description









but me ,i absolutly love bugs all of them _except_ centipedes the small ones are okay if not creepy and pictures i can handle but the big ones with their legs and two sets of feelers and poisonous pinchers
















and injections(trypanophobia) mostly because when i was about nine ,already being afraid of getting shots,i had to have a spinal tap ,twice, one time without anesthesia.the needles themselves are about 7 in. and all together about a foot.now im 13 and cant stop freaking out when a needle needs to be put in me!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a fear of living too long....and having to be around people


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> I have a fear of living too long....and having to be around people


Draik has a big scorpion that can help you with that problem:googly:


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Draik has a big scorpion that can help you with that problem:googly:


If bullet's- or a knife didn't do me in...I don't think a bug will


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nope- they're called House Centipedes. 
And Creepster- you need to tell us the story(s) about those holes poked in you....WTH!!??


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Total darkness in an unknown or unfamiliar place creeps me out. Not really scared of insects or spiders but can't stand them to be on me. I don't like scorpions. They're cool to watch but from a safe distance. The pet stores that have them always want me to hold one and I'm like no thanks.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not afraid of bugs or snakes, but I am afraid of planes. I don't even like them flying over my house.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I have a fear of developing a fear!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Puffed Wheat is evil!


----------

